# تحذير للاباء وللامهات بعدم التفريق في معاملة ابنائهم- مستمد من تجربتي الشخصية



## حياة بالمسيح (19 سبتمبر 2015)

تحذير للاباء وللامهات بعدم التفريق والتمييز في معاملة ابنائهم وبناتهم ويجب ان يحظى الكل بنفس القدر من الامتيازات لان ذلك يربي الحقد والكراهية والغيرة فيما بينهم وتكبر هذه المشاعر السلبية معهم مع نموهم الجسدي والذهني وتبقى راسخة فيهم ويؤدي ذلك من دون علم الاباء والامهات الى انشاء عوائل متفرقة عندما يتزوج الابناء يفرقهم الغيرة والحسد والكره والحقد وبالتالي وبالمجمل تتشت كنيسة المسيح يسوع المستقبلية وتتفرق بسبب تلك المشاعر السلبية اعلاه
وانا استشهد بتجربتي الشخصية
وهي ان والداي كانا يمنحون قدرا كبيرا من الاهتمام لاخي الصغير دون اخي الاخر الاكبر منه مما انشا ذلك الغيرة والحقد والكراهية والبغض بقلب اخي الاكبر تجاه اخيه الصغير وهو الان متزوج ولديه عائلة زوجته واصدقائه ومعارفه وهو متواصل معهم ومنقطع معنا انا اخته واخيه الصغير ووالدته للعام الثاني على التوالي علما ان اخي الصغير لم يفعل له شيئا ابدا يستحق كل هذا الحقد والكراهية تجاهه واليوم يصادف عيد ميلاد ابنته السادس ونحن عائلة ابيها فقط الغير مدعووين للاحتفال بعيد ميلادها وهم اي عائلة اخي الاكبر يقولون للناس وللغرباء باننا كلنا مرضى ولا نستطيع حضور الاحتفال ويكررون هذه الكذبة للعام الثاني على التوالي 
لذا حذاري ثم حذاري يا ايها الاباء والامهات من التفريق في معاملة ابنائكم وبناتكم


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه
وارجوا من الكل يقروا الموضوع 
علشان يستفيدوا منه 
شكراااا يا غاليه على الموضوع المهم جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------

